# Russian Tortoise diet questions



## ceci3692

my tortoise LOVES broccoli and kale. 
i read that broccoli isn't good for russian tortoises. 
and i read that kale should be given in moderation. 

how much is too much?
i usually feed my tortoise a spring mix or herb mix. 
i cut up zucchini sometimes, and usually put little pieces of broccoli in there also. 
sometimes i give him kale instead of broccoli. 
is this ok?


----------



## dmmj

Moderation usually means as part of a varied diet, like 5 to 10 percent or so is what I would guess. As for broccoli, personally I would just avid it, but that is me.


----------



## ceci3692

dmmj said:


> Moderation usually means as part of a varied diet, like 5 to 10 percent or so is what I would guess. As for broccoli, personally I would just avid it, but that is me.



what does avid mean??


----------



## dmmj

Sorry I meant avoid it.


----------



## ceci3692

dmmj said:


> Sorry I meant avoid it.



oh okay! well thanks for the advice


----------



## pugsandkids

Oscar gets a broccoli leaf every few months. Kale even less.


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo

Conventional wisdom is that broccoli should not be fed to tortoises. I have to wonder why, those, considering that broccoli is in the genus _Brassica_ ... just like kale, mustard greens, and collard greens, all of which are fine to feed as part of a varied diet. Cabbage, cauliflower, Brussels sprouts, and bok choy are also in the genus _Brassica_, but all are on the "no-no" list. _Brassica_ species in general are high in oxalic acid, which can disrupt calcium metabolism in high amounts, but in moderation, it is okay. It seems to me that, if a tortoise is willing to eat a plant, then it should be okay to include it as part of a varied diet. Too much of one item is bad, but if tortoises like eating it, I see nothing wrong with feeding it to them occasionally. Tortoises have good nutritional wisdom, meaning they're good at smelling what good to eat. As long as plants aren't covered with pesticides and herbicides, which tortoises have not evolved to detect, then they should instinctively know what's good for them, and how much.

Another caveat to this is fruits, including strawberries, raspberries, tomatoes, cucumber, and zucchinis. These are a good source of moisture, but they are rich in sugars and low in fiber. Fruits are good as a rare treat (no more than once a month), but if they are fed too often, tortoises can get diarrhea because their gut microbiota get disturbed. Sugars are a good source of energy, but are fairly hard to find in nature, which is why animals from turtles to people have evolved to crave them. However, If we have too much access to high-sugar, low-fiber items like fruits (or candy, in our case), we can develop digestive problems.

Personally, I have never given my torts broccoli, simply because it is so big and tough, and I have always assumed that they would not be interested. However, they do like tearing into collard greens stems from time to time, so I can believe that they might like to eat some broccoli, too.

You can offer them kale every couple of weeks, but I wouldn't offer them zucchini (or any other fruit) more than once a month. As for broccoli, as I said, I have never offered it to my torts, partly because it's said to be bad (high oxalate content), and partly because it's so fibrous. But again, once a month should be fine, and maybe even as often as every other week, if they'll go for it.


----------



## ceci3692

my tortoise will be disappointed!
broccoli and kale are literally two of his favorite foods


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo

ceci3692 said:


> my tortoise will be disappointed!
> broccoli and kale are literally two of his favorite foods



Really? My guys eat kale, but they're not crazy about it. As for broccoli, I just offered the male some steamed broccoli for the first time, because he's picky and didn't want much dandelion (unlike the female, who was scarfing it up). I'll let you know how he likes it.


----------



## ceci3692

GeoTerraTestudo said:


> ceci3692 said:
> 
> 
> 
> my tortoise will be disappointed!
> broccoli and kale are literally two of his favorite foods
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really? My guys eat kale, but they're not crazy about it. As for broccoli, I just offered the male some steamed broccoli for the first time, because he's picky and didn't want much dandelion (unlike the female, who was scarfing it up). I'll let you know how he likes it.
Click to expand...


yes really! if there is a dish full of a mix of veggies including broccoli or kale. he will ALWAYS eat the broccoli first. 
i think it might be because of the texture? 
its cute he always gets broccoli all over his face


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo

ceci3692 said:


> yes really! if there is a dish full of a mix of veggies including broccoli or kale. he will ALWAYS eat the broccoli first.
> i think it might be because of the texture?
> its cute he always gets broccoli all over his face



My male nibbled at the steamed broccoli, but he didn't eat very much. Maybe I'll offer them both some raw broccoli sometime, and see what happens. Do you feed yours raw or steamed broccoli?


----------



## tyrs4u

My RT's would kill for Brocolinni from CostCo those huge bags. I was naughty and had no idea it wasn't good for them, until I read up. But boy did they kill the flowers and stalks, they seem to be more flexible? They have a better time chomping those. If, if a head of Broc ends up in the house, i sneak them a piece.


----------



## LeaderLeprechaun

GeoTerraTestudo said:


> cauliflower, Brussels sprouts, and bok choy are also in the genus _Brassica_, but all are on the "no-no" list.



on thetortoisetable site it says that brussel sprouts are ok, but as you said, in moderation


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo

As I mentioned in another thread, sometimes I think the Tortoise Table is off, because there are some plants on there labeled "Do not feed," but that tortoises are known to eat in the wild.


----------



## Neltharion

GeoTerraTestudo said:


> As I mentioned in another thread, sometimes I think the Tortoise Table is off, because there are some plants on there labeled "Do not feed," but that tortoises are known to eat in the wild.



I think TTT really errs to the side of caution. I've seen quite a few plants on there labelled as "Do Not Feed", but several other sites label them as ok in moderation.


----------



## sportychick

http://www.thetortoisetable.org.uk/site/plants_19.asp awesome info for all foods


----------



## sportychick

OK I read u can give.lilac question is can they have the flower and leaves or just leaves? Read it from the site above in the tree section

Doesn't say which part.... thanks


----------



## ceci3692

My male nibbled at the steamed broccoli, but he didn't eat very much. Maybe I'll offer them both some raw broccoli sometime, and see what happens. Do you feed yours raw or steamed broccoli?
[/quote]

I actually haven't tried steamed broccoli! never even thought of that to be honest but he loves it raw. i just break off little chunks of the broccolli so they like mini trees n mix that with the rest of his veggies


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo

ceci3692 said:


> I actually haven't tried steamed broccoli! never even thought of that to be honest but he loves it raw. i just break off little chunks of the broccolli so they like mini trees n mix that with the rest of his veggies



I gave both my Russians broccoli this morning, so I'll see how much of it they ate when I get home.


----------



## ceci3692

GeoTerraTestudo said:


> ceci3692 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I actually haven't tried steamed broccoli! never even thought of that to be honest but he loves it raw. i just break off little chunks of the broccolli so they like mini trees n mix that with the rest of his veggies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I gave both my Russians broccoli this morning, so I'll see how much of it they ate when I get home.
Click to expand...


haha did they eat any? Troubles is eating broccoli RIGHT now  he is so cuteee!


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo

ceci3692 said:


> haha did they eat any? Troubles is eating broccoli RIGHT now  he is so cuteee!



Looks like they did eat it. They weren't particularly enthused about it in the morning, but by the time I came home, some of the broccoli in the male's pen was gone, and most of it in the female's pen was gone (she's less picky than he is). I won't be giving it to them very often, but it's nice to know they will eat it from time to time.


----------



## Paradon

Moderation is the key. I would never feed broccoli and kale alone; I usually mix it with some other staple greens. Broccoli and kale contain goitrogen which hinders the thyroid gland from absorbing iodine... If fed to much and too often, it could lead to iodine deficiency, a condition known as hypothyroidism. Other goitrogenic plants and fruits are mango, brussel sprout, cabbage, bok choy, mango, strawberry and peach. There may be more, but that's the only ones I can think of right now.


----------



## lynnedit

That's interesting!

Another good list:
http://russiantortoise.org/russiantortoisediet.htm

Plants: 
http://russiantortoise.org/edible_plants.htm

I like the Tortoise Table too; they are cautious, of course.


----------



## Paradon

They do have a good list of food at russiantortoise forum...


----------



## Paradon

Adding Mauzri to diet helps round and boost the overall nutritional value of the captive diet. In captivity it is hard to do variety and give them everything they need; that's why it's great to include them as part of the diet.


----------

